# Catch phrases, running gags, recurring bits...



## Marius Merganser (Oct 11, 2019)

Just wanted to ask if your sonas have a catch phrase, a running joke, recurring bit, or other character-specific behavior?


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 11, 2019)

Yup.  With Tyll'a being as stubborn as he is, he gets injured a lot.  Thus, I jokingly say that his natural habitat is the infirmary.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 12, 2019)

Cherie trying to help by using magic but instead blows herself up everytime. Doesn´t kill her tho.


----------



## Peach's (Oct 12, 2019)

I live in a rural area, so there are always deer around, my friend will be driving, and every time he sees a deer with me he will go, "fucking DEEEEEEEEEEER, I hate DEEEEEEEEEEER," and then pause and stare at me with crazy murder eyes and I stare at him (with also the other deer staring at the car).


----------



## Keefur (Oct 12, 2019)

My running gag is that my fursuit fursona likes hunting in elevators because "prey can't run away in an elevator".  We even did a video of it once.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh. yeah.  THIS was another video that Golden Wolf did  on my character several years ago.  He did this from some saucy outtakes.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 12, 2019)

My 'sona is disgusted by anything with tentacles, hates mermaids, and is terrified of heights.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 12, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Just wanted to ask if your sonas have a catch phrase, a running joke, recurring bit, or other character-specific behavior?


How convenient. I was actually about to make a thread about this.
My sona likes saying "Marf!". That's his catchphrase. That, and my fursona tends to be really unlucky and gets into a lot of bizarre kinds of trouble.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm commonly mistaken for an assassin or cultist.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 13, 2019)

Marius is often mistaken for other birds; woodpecker, magpie, oystercatcher, turkey, and other birds that resemble him less and less.

So his standard greeting is "Hi, my name's Marius and *I'm* a merganser" with the hope/expectation that the person he is meeting will be fascinated by mergansers, but is always just confused or indifferent.

It's a spoof of crazy bird people (like me) who are obsessed with positively identifying bird species and are ready to bombard anyone who will listen to bird facts.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 13, 2019)

My Fursona, Like has mostly a running gag of stuff related to his fluff. Whenever it's people landing and softened fall from his fluff, or 'getting lost' in it and sticking their head out like "Dang, it is all fluff!"

As for my current character, Flinn...  His catch phrase is "Don't worry, I'm working on it" / "Don't worry, it's in process!" But the thing in question wasn't even started on and he's just laid there curled up in a blanket.
It ain't much, but it's good yeen.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thatcher has a running joke of yelling out random swears, one of them is him yelling (spoiler in case of some sensitive people)


Spoiler



"WHORE!!!!!!"


It came from an old, stupid story I wrote when I was a bit younger, where the main character (who was basically just an earlier incarnation of Thatcher) kept randomly yelling swears and names out for no reason, which felt like a laughable attempt at being edgy.

Nyro's running joke is his pants.
Wh-
Oh! Nyro's commonly mistaken for a cheetah. People also often mispronounce it as "Nero" instead. So, I made a character whose name is Nero the cheetah, and he has a pegleg instead of cybernetics.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 17, 2019)

Much like myself, Pepper breaks out in horrific memelord dances from time to time, specifically to annoy people.
Best accompanied with a joke that didn't stick the landing or near a random child in a Fortnite shirt.


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah, he's always pissed off


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 17, 2019)

I would say, the beer thing ^^
Even if I do not drink that much alcohol in RL, Thrashy's drunk quite often, especially at concerts (which he visits way more than me IRL. Lucky bastard!)

And he might scream SLAAAAAYYEEEEERR randomly for no reason 

If you show him the "mano cornuta", you can be shure, he will show it back to you and might even toss you a beer over ^^

And if you start moshing, he will surely not miss it!


----------



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 21, 2019)

Blue almost always has a bottle of Blue Moon beer in his paw. Whenever he is presiding over some religious ceremony, the closer to the end it gets the more antsy he gets, and at the end, he tucks away his ceremony book and, with a flourish, pulls a bottle of Blue Moon from the depths of his religious vestments.


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 25, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> It's a spoof of crazy bird people (like me) who are obsessed with positively identifying bird species and are ready to bombard anyone who will listen to bird facts.


Me too brother


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2019)

My catch phrases include all the popular phrases one has come to love and understand universally around the office:
Goddamn it
Good gorilla.  Amy good gorilla.  Good good gorilla.
WTF, over
Holy s***!
F***!
Come on, let's put the f-u in fun!
Because there's an angel in every mangle.
You look like you'd be appreciative of my boot in your arse.  So let's try my manicured tips instead and see what that does.
I'd care, but I'm old, retiring, and your tears and hatred sustain me.


----------

